# الصدق عند الزواج



## النهيسى (9 أكتوبر 2009)

الزواج خطوة مهمة جدا في حياة أي رجل وكل فتاة، فقد تحدث مشاكل كثيرة في بداية كل علاقة، ولكي تستمر هذه العلاقة وتنجح، يحتاج الطرفان أن يتعلما مواجهة المشاكل أولا بأول بدلا من اتباع الآتي:

- الدوران حول المشكلة دون محاولة الدخول لجذورها
- السير بجانبها، أي الاعتياد عليها والتعايش معها رغم آثارها السلبية
- الدوران للخلف أي الاستسلام لها وتناسيها رغم أنها موجودة وهذا التجاهل لا يلغيها بل يزيدها سوءا.

وهناك فيروس خطير قد يصيب العلاقة في بدايتها ليفتك بها مع مرور السنين، وهذا الفيروس هو الكذب وعدم قول الصدق، فقد أكد أخصائيو علم الاجتماع أن معظم العلاقات الفاشلة يكون سببها عدم الصراحة والكذب بين أي طرفين سواء كانا مقبلين على زواج أو على شراكة من نوع آخر، 

ومعنى الصدق واسع يمكن تحليله بما يلي:

- الابتعاد عن الصمت وممارسة المصارحة، قد لا يأخذ السكوت أحيانا من الذهب لونه الأصفر فقط دون قيمته الحقيقية. ولذلك يشجع الخبراء الاجتماعيين على تشجيع الطرف الصامت على التكلم والمصارحة لكي يعبر عن مشاعره الحقيقية لأن الصمت يخفي أمورا من المهم أن يعرفها الطرف الآخر.
- الصدق يعني أيضا الكلام المباشر أي الابتعاد عن الالتواء والكلام العام، دون التركيز على المعلومة نفسها، فالكلام المباشر يقدم الحقيقة صافية وبدون تشويش.
- الصدق يعني الابتعاد عن المبالغة، يجب تحاشي بعض الكلمات التي تضخم الكلام مثل دائما، كل، أبدا، فالتعميم لا يتضمن الصدق أبدا.
- الصدق يعني أيضا الاعتراف بالخطأ، فليس هناك خطأ أكثر من أن تكون دائما على صواب.

هذه بعض الأمور التي تدعم خطوة الزواج في بدايته، وتعتبر أساس لبناء علاقة مميزة وصحيحة.

 وقد يحتاج الرجال عادة إلى ممارسة مثل هذه الأمور وذلك لأن الرجال في الأغلب يتصفون بقلة الكلام وصعوبة في التعبير، على عكس المرأة التي تمتلك مهارة التعبير عن الذات بطرق كثيرة أولها الكلام.


----------



## candy shop (9 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع فى منتهى الاهميه 

لان بيعالج مشكله خطيره 

شكراااااااااااااااااااا نهيسى كل الشكر

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الاكتر من رااااااائعه
​


----------



## النهيسى (10 أكتوبر 2009)

مرور مميز جدا


منتهى الشكر


الرب يبارك

حياتكم

ومجهودكم​


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 أكتوبر 2009)

الصدق اهم حاجه فى العلاقه الزوجيه ليصبح زواج ناجح 
بدون اى مشاكل 
ميررررررسى على الموضوع الهام
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## rana1981 (10 أكتوبر 2009)

*الصدق مهم جدا في الحياة الزوجية وعامل مهم لنجاحها 
شكرا عالموضوع*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 أكتوبر 2009)

الصدق اساس في بدايه اي علاقه سوء صداقه أو زوج
وميرسي علي الموضوع الرائع والمهم جدا

يسوع يرعاك​


----------



## النهيسى (15 أكتوبر 2009)

kokoman قال:


> الصدق اهم حاجه فى العلاقه الزوجيه ليصبح زواج ناجح
> بدون اى مشاكل
> ميررررررسى على الموضوع الهام
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


*مرور مميز جدا


منتهى الشكر


الرب يبارك

حياتكم

ومجهودكم*


----------



## النهيسى (15 أكتوبر 2009)

rana1981 قال:


> *الصدق مهم جدا في الحياة الزوجية وعامل مهم لنجاحها
> شكرا عالموضوع*​


مرور مميز جدا


منتهى الشكر


الرب يبارك

حياتكم

ومجهودكم


----------



## tasoni queena (15 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع هام ورائع 

شكرا ليك يا نهيسى​


----------



## النهيسى (15 أكتوبر 2009)

*منتهى شكرى لمرورك الرائع

المسيح يباركك​*


----------

